

GitHub attacked again as Chinese developers forced by police to pull code - mukyu
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/github-attacked-again-as-chinese-developers-forced-to-pull-code-by-police/

======
gionn
Resistance is futile, it will be forked.

